# RACK END NISSAN SENTRA B13



## AMAR D (Mar 22, 2017)

HI GUYS.

CAN ANY ONE SEND ME THE SPECS FOR A MANUAL STEERING NISSAN SENTRA B13. I BOUGHT A RACK END BUT THE THREADS AND ON IT IS FINER THAN THAT ON WHAT I CURRENTLY HAVE. ANY ONE KNOW WHY AND CAN YOU PLEASE HELP.


----------

